# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  số chia hết cho 3

## Chickense

giúp mình với chẳng biết nó sai như thế nào nữa:bawling:. (một số chia hết cho 3 nếu tổng các chữ số chia hết cho 3)
#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<stdlib.h>
int tong(int a,int n)
{
int i,k;
k=0;
for(i=0;i<n;i++)
k=k+a_;

return k;
}

int main()
{
int a;
printf("nhap vao so nguyen: ");
scanf("%d",&a);
if(tong(a,n)%3==0)
printf(" so %d chia het cho 3",a);
else
printf(" so %d k chia het cho 3",a);

system("pause");
return 0;
}_

----------


## bebannha

giúp mình với mình đang cần gấp

----------


## thuytrang128

> giúp mình với chẳng biết nó sai như thế nào nữa:bawling:. (một số chia hết cho 3 nếu tổng các chữ số chia hết cho 3)
> #include<stdio.h>
> #include<conio.h>
> #include<stdlib.h>
> int tong(int a,int n)
> {
> int i,k;
> k=0;
> for(i=0;i<n;i++)
> ...


_


viết lại hàm tong như sau :

int tong(int a[],int n)
{
int i,k;
k=0;
for(i=0;i<n;i++)
k=k+a;

return k;
}

trong đó a phải là biến kiểu mảng . vậy là okie_

----------


## quynhhoa

> viết lại hàm tong như sau :
> 
> int tong(int a[],int n)
> {
> int i,k;
> k=0;
> for(i=0;i<n;i++)
> k=k+a_;
> 
> ...


_
đề bài ntn vậy. hàm tính tổng các chữ số trong n nè :


```

[color=#000000][/color][color=#ff8000]//ham tinh tong cac chu so cua so duong n[/color][color=#0000bb]int tcs[/color][color=#007700]([/color][color=#0000bb]int n[/color][color=#007700]){  [/color][color=#0000bb]int s[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]0[/color][color=#007700];  while ([/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700]>[/color][color=#0000bb]0[/color][color=#007700])  {    [/color][color=#0000bb]int k[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700]%[/color][color=#0000bb]10[/color][color=#007700];    [/color][color=#0000bb]s[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]s[/color][color=#007700]+[/color][color=#0000bb]k[/color][color=#007700];    [/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700]=[/color][color=#0000bb]n[/color][color=#007700]/[/color][color=#0000bb]10[/color][color=#007700];  }  return [/color][color=#0000bb]s[/color][color=#007700];}[/color] 



```

_

----------


## thanhdung0906

code đề xuất: tìm và in các số chia hết cho 3, không chia hết cho 3.


```

```

----------

